# Philly soft cream cheese in ABT's



## crazymoon (Sep 26, 2014)

I am going to make another batch of ABTs on Sunday. I am wondering is anyone has used the soft cream cheese in a tub instead of the  normal block of harder stuff. I thought it would be easier to mix with the cheddar etc. BUT will it run out of my jalepenos as it is softer. Am I safer just leaving the block of cream cheese out for an hour or so,I'm trying to cut corners if it works. Any ideas from y'all will be appreciated . Thanks CM


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2014)

I only use the whipped cream cheese when I make ABT's easier  to mix and fill.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Sep 26, 2014)

I use the onion and chive cream cheese in the tub...  no problems


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 26, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> I use the onion and chive cream cheese in the tub...  no problems



Good one!! if I didn't have fresh chives year round if probably do the same! 

Last weekend I made ABT's at camp. I didn't have time to pre-make the ABT's at home. But I did premix the cheese. Dumped my spices, chives into the tub and mixed it up. At camp two made the ABT's. I cut the peppers and stuffed them my buddy wrapped them with the bacon and put them in the smoker. Worked great!


----------



## reinhard (Sep 26, 2014)

I haven't used the soft stuff in the tub yet, but I will now.  Thanks guy's!!  Reinhard


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 27, 2014)

Thanks all, I will be buying the soft cheese in the tub today !


----------



## mdboatbum (Sep 27, 2014)

I use it in a piping bag, makes it a whole lot easier to get it into the peppers. By the way, it's the exact same cream cheese as the block, it's just had air whipped into it. You can do it at home, just let the block come to room temp and put it in the mixer with the whisk attachment. The whipped stuff is easier to deal with and since you're using less cheese and more air, it goes a little further and leads to a lighter final product.


----------



## crazymoon (Sep 28, 2014)

They are made up using the soft stuff, waiting for the smoker to come up to temp ,thanks all !


----------



## tymidga (Oct 30, 2014)

I use the hard stuff but I warm it in the microwave to soften it.


----------



## driedstick (Oct 30, 2014)

Soft, mixed in cheddar and smoked jap cheese, How did they turn out?? 

DS


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 31, 2014)

Excellent !


----------



## superdave (Oct 31, 2014)

Just a warning, Philly Cream Cheese has come out with a tub that looks just like the regular but has a little purple bubble that says, "2X protein".  The stuff is awful!!!!  I assume they mixed it with powdered milk or something but it ruined my breakfast so be very careful when picking up the tub.


----------



## crazymoon (Nov 2, 2014)

SuperDave said:


> Just a warning, Philly Cream Cheese has come out with a tub that looks just like the regular but has a little purple bubble that says, "2X protein".  The stuff is awful!!!!  I assume they mixed it with powdered milk or something but it ruined my breakfast so be very careful when picking up the tub.


Thanks for the headsup cause I usually don't read but grab at the store w/out really looking.


----------

